# Help needed identifying cichlids



## Paul &amp; Emma (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all I have just bought a load of un named cichlids off the net and wondered if anyone could tell me what they are .
I want to put pictures of them on here but don't know how.
Can anyone help?
Paul & Emma


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's help with posting photos - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085 .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also there is a forum just for this purpose on cichlid-forum entitled "Unidentified Cichlids".

Good luck!


----------



## Paul &amp; Emma (Jul 9, 2008)

hope this works
anyone know what these are as we not been doing fish long?
Paul & Emma[/img]


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

#1 looks like a Victorian species that hasn't colored up, #2 is some type of OB zebra-type mbuna, and #3 is of the _Melanochromis_ genus.


----------



## Paul &amp; Emma (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are a couple more


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the first fish in the second post looks like a female Astatotilapia latifasciata to me. not sure about the second one. the very first pic posted is a Sp. 44 male.

the very last fish posted appears a bit on the pelviachromis side, but even the albinos have purple on them...


----------



## Paul &amp; Emma (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help with these fish, not sure if pic 1 and 4 are different speicies or not but having looked at pics on net am pretty sure we have a couple of sp 44's males anyway think i might have left the females behind.
The blotch look spot on as one i saw on a german web site ( german hybrid?)
The last one I can't see any resemblance to the pelviachromis though as yet the largest one i have is about 4" long with orange fins.

will post some more pictures of other fish later.
Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree on the one being Astatotilapia sp. "44". For the topic poster it is commonly mislabeled as Haplochromis obliquidens and Haplochromis sp. "44".


----------

